# The Blacklist



## sehale (Jun 28, 2007)

For the past 2 weeks, The Blacklist has showed up in my To Do List as normal (scheduled Season Pass). However, both episodes did not record as scheduled. Looking at the history, the explanation is that the episodes did not record because "the episode was not available." Oddly enough, the episodes named in the history are NOT the episodes that were in the ToDo list. I have to switch over to my Comcast account and watch them On Demand.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

No problems with my feed. Another double episode on 4/26.


----------



## sehale (Jun 28, 2007)

Mine showed up fine in the ToDo till the time of recording. Worked fine all season till the last 2 weeks. I'll monitor and report.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

This past Friday was a repeat, but I just realized that April 5 was a new episode and wasn’t recorded because it was “no longer in guide”. What’s odd is I found it recorded as a suggestion at the same exact time off of Cozi which in my area is NBC’s sub channel. I’ve only ever see Cozi air NBC shows if something newsworthy is happening and it never has guide data. 

I do see this Friday’s (April 19) episode scheduled to record.

Edit:

According to Comcast’s On Demand, April 12 was not a repeat. It was a new episode “Lady Luck”. That episode doesn’t even show up in TiVo’s list of episodes for The Blacklist.

So yes TiVo’s guide for The Blacklist appears to have been screwed up the past 2 weeks.


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

morac said:


> This past Friday was a repeat, but I just realized that April 5 was a new episode and wasn't recorded because it was "no longer in guide". What's odd is I found it recorded as a suggestion at the same exact time off of Cozi which in my area is NBC's sub channel. I've only ever see Cozi air NBC shows if something newsworthy is happening and it never has guide data.
> 
> I do see this Friday's (April 19) episode scheduled to record.
> 
> ...


I know it doesn't help you, but here in Southern California on Frontier FIOS my Tivo recorded the "Lady Luck" episode with no problems.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

bobfrank said:


> I know it doesn't help you, but here in Southern California on Frontier FIOS my Tivo recorded the "Lady Luck" episode with no problems.


So I checked a different tivo box that was set to record all channels and it recorded there, but again on the Cozi sub-channel, which is 480i. This is the Philly NBC channel so for whatever reason Philly is airing The Blacklist on their NBC SD sub channel the past few weeks. I have no idea why they are doing that.

Edit: Apparently it was preempted for Hockey.

How to Watch Blindspot, The Blacklist, Dateline Friday


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

morac said:


> So I checked a different tivo box that was set to record all channels and it recorded there, but again on the Cozi sub-channel, which is 480i. This is the Philly NBC channel so for whatever reason Philly is airing The Blacklist on their NBC SD sub channel the past few weeks. I have no idea why they are doing that.
> Edit: Apparently it was preempted for Hockey.
> How to Watch Blindspot, The Blacklist, Dateline Friday


I find Twitter a good way to get obscure information in situations like this.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Keep an eye on 4/26. Gracenote says two episodes. TiVo says The Blindspot at 8pm EDT.


----------



## yawitz (Apr 2, 2007)

In the SF Bay Area, a few times over the last couple of months, Friday programming (including Blacklist and Blindspot) was bumped to Cozi to make room for a Giants game. This has happened before for our NBC affiliate, so I set the 1P for those shows to cover all channels just to be safe; never missed a recording (though disappointed that the substitution is in SD).


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Though the substitution is properly 16:9. I would record virtually ALL recordings on SD for disk space reasons if they were all 16:9. (I still record SOME things, like talk shows/news/documentaries often but not 100% always in SD for those same reasons.)

yeah, I changed virtually all of my OPs to All Channels to catch changes like this.


----------



## boywaja (Sep 30, 2001)

in DC, tornado warnings made the recording of The Blacklist unusable on 4/19. I'm gonna have to watch for when its available streaming from nbc.com. I dont have video on demand.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

boywaja said:


> in DC, tornado warnings made the recording of The Blacklist unusable on 4/19. I'm gonna have to watch for when its available streaming from nbc.com. I dont have video on demand.


Same here. We do have OnDemand...so we'll look for it there.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I filled a web report on the 8pm Blacklist on 4/26. No change after a week. I'll start a new thread on Thursday if it's not fixed by then.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

SF Bay Area: This week's Blacklist and Blindspot are scheduled to air starting at ~2:06AM on Saturday instead of moving to the other channel like they did previously.

(I actually watch Blindspot via Hulu, but tivo as a backup. Blacklist isn't there or I'd watch there too.)


----------



## Toni (Nov 23, 2002)

NBC's schedule and other sites say Friday's Blacklist is indeed a two hour episode. As of tonight, both of my TiVos are still showing a 7pm Blindspot followed by a one-hour 8pm Blacklist. Hopefully TiVo catches this in time, but since I record both shows anyway, I'm hoping it's a moot point.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Toni said:


> NBC's schedule and other sites say Friday's Blacklist is indeed a two hour episode. As of tonight, both of my TiVos are still showing a 7pm Blindspot followed by a one-hour 8pm Blacklist. Hopefully TiVo catches this in time, but since I record both shows anyway, I'm hoping it's a moot point.


I filled out a lineup form last week. While you will get the 8pm recording, odds favor no SM.


----------



## Toni (Nov 23, 2002)

Yeah probably right. I filled out the form today, but I have no confidence they'll fix it by Friday. Maybe yours will help since you thought to do it early.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

Well, last Fridays Blacklist said that there will be a 2 hour show next Friday starting at 8 PM. That would be the 26th but as you all have said, I only show ONE in the guide. I hope they fix it but I scheduled a MANUAL record from 8-10 on Friday. I guess that will work. Why is this a problem for TIVO? Will my manual record work as ONE is set in the onepass.

OH, I am in Portland, OR.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

If it's not fixed by Thursday's update I'll start a more specific thread.


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

This was corrected in today's update for NY/NJ FiOS. Hopefully it will stay that way until Friday.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Fixed on my guide, Update was at 4pm.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

Still bad in Portland, OR and I am on Xfinity if that matters.


----------



## Toni (Nov 23, 2002)

I checked last night and it was still wrong. As of this morning, it shows two episodes of The Blacklist (as opposed to a two-hour episode) which is good enough for me. 

Dallas area Spectrum.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Just noticed: the metadata doesn't say it's a repeat and it doesn't say it's new.


----------



## Toni (Nov 23, 2002)

I have a new tag on my guide and by the title in the description, plus an OAD of 4/26/19 on both recordings.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

Mine was fixed as of last night.


----------



## Toni (Nov 23, 2002)

This is a problem on 5/3 as well. NBC has pulled new episodes of Blindspot until after sweeps (end of May) and put The Blacklist in its time slot of 8pm/7pm Central. My Tivo is showing a new Blindspot in the 7pm C hour, and The Blacklist at 8pm. I'll submit another lineup ticket to TiVo.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I sent in the form for 5/3 and 5/10. Probably need it for the season finale on 5/17.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

It would sure be great if they can fix this for the rest of the season. Today it is still bad here for 5/3, etc.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

MPSAN said:


> It would sure be great if they can fix this for the rest of the season. Today it is still bad here for 5/3, etc.


It has 22 episodes this season. Changing their "boilerplate" defaults can take a while. It's like the actual guide department is different than the "no data" department. I've been working to fix weekends on MSNBC for about a year and it still has problems.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

stupid 2nd episode in the middle of the night had like a 55 minute air time. so of course it was cut off. (I usually would add padding, but zoned out and forgot this time.)

I started it showing on On Demand, made a 50 minute timer on my phone... then watched most of the episode on another Tivo.. so when the timer went off, I had watched the recording. I had done a few other things, so just muted it for a few minutes.. and watched the ending on On Demand.. without suffering through the unskippable commercials.

I actually wish On Demand and other streaming platforms let you do this. Even if they "forced" you to watch the commercial breaks (or hopefully ONE commercial break), it would be a convenient way to catch a missed ending. i.e. let me FF through the *show* part of the recording even if you don't let me FF through the commercials. (or, if it only shows me ONE commercial break.. let me FF once.. and when I stop, show me the PREVIOUS commercial break and the rest of the show.)


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

mattack said:


> I actually wish On Demand and other streaming platforms let you do this. Even if they "forced" you to watch the commercial breaks (or hopefully ONE commercial break), it would be a convenient way to catch a missed ending. i.e. let me FF through the *show* part of the recording even if you don't let me FF through the commercials. (or, if it only shows me ONE commercial break.. let me FF once.. and when I stop, show me the PREVIOUS commercial break and the rest of the show.)


Most streaming services do. I do this with the Xfinity Stream iOS app or special channel apps all the time. Only TiVo's On Demand UI doesn't.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

morac said:


> Most streaming services do. I do this with the Xfinity Stream iOS app or special channel apps all the time. Only TiVo's On Demand UI doesn't.


I did not know that. is there a tvos version? Guess I should check when I get home.

if not, can I AirPlay to my appleTV from my phone?

seriously, this would make me *somewhat* pay attention to ONE set of commercials. (I'd still probably mute the TV). But I wouldn't play my "set 50 minute timer" shenanigans game.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

mattack said:


> I did not know that. is there a tvos version? Guess I should check when I get home.
> 
> if not, can I AirPlay to my appleTV from my phone?
> 
> seriously, this would make me *somewhat* pay attention to ONE set of commercials. (I'd still probably mute the TV). But I wouldn't play my "set 50 minute timer" shenanigans game.


Depends on in the app support AirPlay or not. I know the Xfinity Stream app disables playback when Airplay is enabled. Most apps don't do that.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I just received an update. I give up.


----------



## Toni (Nov 23, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> I just received an update. I give up.


A guide update? Or a TiVo reply that is discouraging? I'm still hoping they'll fix it by Friday.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Toni said:


> A guide update? Or a TiVo reply that is discouraging? I'm still hoping they'll fix it by Friday.


Check zap2it. My guide update shows just 8pm for the next two weeks with some strange stuff for 5/10.

Google agrees.


----------



## Toni (Nov 23, 2002)

Okay weird, because it's showing a Dateline after The Blacklist. And my guide data still shows a Blindspot before The Blacklist. I'm going to just do manual recordings for the entire time slot and cover myself.


----------



## Toni (Nov 23, 2002)

But even the NBC site shows just one Blacklist on Friday with a Dateline following.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

Mine is OK for 5/3 but not for 5/10!


----------



## Toni (Nov 23, 2002)

Still not fixed for me. I don't understand why it takes so long for them to fix things like this. I shouldn't have to babysit my To Do list.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Toni said:


> Still not fixed for me. I don't understand why it takes so long for them to fix things like this. I shouldn't have to babysit my To Do list.


you mean for tomorrow or for next week? If it's not fixed for tomorrow, then yes you have a right to be mad.
(I missed last Fri Jeopardy because the Tivo info said it would air at 9:30 but it really aired at 8:30 -- both obviously different from the usual 7pm airing)

But if it's really more than a week away, I seriously say - calm down.


----------



## Toni (Nov 23, 2002)

At the time that I posted (yesterday) it still wasn't fixed for tomorrow. Tomorrow got fixed this morning. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Toni (Nov 23, 2002)

And next week is wrong still but that's not what I was referring to. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Toni (Nov 23, 2002)

Friday still shows Blindspot in the 7pm time slot. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

This week’s fixed here (Fios in NYC).


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Fixed for me here in Boise. 7pm Blacklist, followed by a two hour Dateline.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

There is a new Blacklist NEXT WEEK(*), but at least in the SF Bay Area as of yesterday, it was still NOT scheduled to be aired because it is being preempted by a baseball game. In recent months, they HAVE been using other channels (maybe sub channels OTA, but on cable, a couple of different channels) to air the new episodes..

If it doesn't show up in the guide data within a few days, I'll complain through their web site. (I presume at worst it will still show up via On Demand afterwards and I'll have to watch it with forced commercials.)

actually I just tweeted to them. We'll see if I get a reply.

(*) by checking Explore this Show -> Episodes


----------

